# It's Free Again (until 2-14-13)



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, in it's never ending quest to get anything it can from owners of inactive XM receivers, they are once again running a "free trial" according to a letter I got in the mail today. 60 channels are free on any receiver until 2-14-13 and during the free promo (or after it) you can subscribe for $25 for 6 months with no activation fee.

Granted, XM isn't what it used to be and the quality is less than stellar but for around four bucks a month it sure beats the programming (and endless commercials) on FM. Besides, what can you get for four bucks a month today? You're lucky to get ONE fast food lunch!!!


----------

